# its not a tumor?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

huge head


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nasty


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes, that fish is ugly as hell. I think a good size nuchal hump looks good on a fish, but that is a bit extreme









and the sad thing is that fish is probly worth more than I make in 3 years


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

if its not a tumor what is it and why is it worth money?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

holy crap its arnold


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, that thing looks like he's smuggling a basketball in his head. seems like a winner, like lemmy said.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> if its not a tumor what is it and why is it worth money?
> [snapback]1063557[/snapback]​


it's a nuchal hump. dominant cichlids develop nuchal humps as a show of superiority. big nuchal hump/kok = $$


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Good gawd thats a big noggin!!!

Is that a synspilum or some type of flowerhorn? Its kinda hard for me to tell now with all the mixed species that are available. =/


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow that thing is discusting


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that is a frigin huge kok


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

massive kok :laugh:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hehehe, sorry, its just that everytime i hear someone say that a fish has a big kok, it makes me chuckle.hehehe

that is one monster hump...like frankenstein or something.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's nasty looking.
I'd treat it like a fish with cancer and freeze it.
Imagine people reeling back with disgust when they look in your tank...lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dare you to lick the bump....hahaha


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Puff said:


> i dare you to lick the bump....hahaha
> [snapback]1064014[/snapback]​


im sure fish love having their kok licked


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

breeding gone bad


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> breeding gone bad
> [snapback]1064080[/snapback]​


dont think so... just an extremly dominant male...

btw i love your avatar


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol i made it my self lol
found a cool oscar pic and put a crown on it lol









i have been crowned now


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Can that Fish see ahead?...Thats Hilarious and ugly at the same time.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. That's really disgusting. How nasty.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Damm thats a Nice fish but it looks like it has a giant testical stuck on his head.loool


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lol that thing is UGLY. my male midas is getting to have a nice kok and i think they can look very good but one that huge is just ugly!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

it must have a hard time swimming too


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

King Oscar said:


> breeding gone bad
> [snapback]1064080[/snapback]​


actually thta would be breeding at its best. the kamfa has nice traits and on top of that a HUGE waterhead kok. alot of people say it looks disgusting, but i would take it in a second if i had the money to get rid of. (which would never happen, because i estimate that guy would be worth atleast $5,000)


----------

